# problemi emerge --update --deep --newuse world

## 102376

```

-Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wtraditional -pedantic -Wno-long-long   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DGENERATOR_FILE    -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/config -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/../include /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/gengenrtl.c -o gengenrtl.o

cc1: error: bad value (pentium-m) for -march= switch

cc1: error: bad value (pentium-m) for -mcpu= switch

make[2]: *** [gengenrtl.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/build/gcc'

make[1]: *** [stage2_build] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/build/gcc'

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 5358:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called toolchain_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 26:   Called gcc_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 1550:   Called gcc_do_make

  toolchain.eclass, line 1424:   Called die

```

quando vado ad emergiare gcc..

un altra cosa non riesco a capire a cosa mi serve il gcc 3.3.6, io non l'ho mai emergiato.

```

emerge --ask --update --deep --newuse world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1  USE="fortran nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla"

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libstdc++-3.3

[ebuild     U ] net-im/skype-1.3.0.53-r1 [1.2.0.18] USE="-cjk%"

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.12 [0.10.11]

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/libidn-0.6.5-r1 [0.5.15] USE="-mono%"

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/opencdk-0.5.7 [0.5.5]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.2 [2.0.0.1] USE="-bindist%" LINGUAS="-af% -be%"

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.0.5-r1 [6.3.0.5]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2 [2.1.22-r1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r9 [3.5.5-r8]

```

----------

## .:chrome:.

```
cc1: error: bad value (pentium-m) for -march= switch
```

il signnificato mi sembra chiaro, no?

evidentemente c'è qualche pacchetto che richiede quella versione di gcc, ma non è compatibile con le tue CFLAGS

 *zocram wrote:*   

> un altra cosa non riesco a capire a cosa mi serve il gcc 3.3.6, io non l'ho mai emergiato.

 

complimenti per l'italiano. mi chiedo spesso cosa mai penserebbe una persona non italiana che si mettesse a leggere questo forum.Last edited by .:chrome:. on Sun Mar 11, 2007 11:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

 *zocram wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cc1: error: bad value (pentium-m) for -march= switch
> 
> cc1: error: bad value (pentium-m) for -mcpu= switch
> ...

 

Il problema sembra essere quello. che CFLAGS usi e con che compilatore?

prova ad aggiungere -t alle opzioni di emerge per vedere chi richiede gcc vecchio

----------

## edux

Per prima cosa trova il pacchetto che ti richiede come dipendenza il gcc-3.3, e vedi come mai.

Poi ovviamente il problema è qui:

```
cc1: error: bad value (pentium-m) for -march= switch

cc1: error: bad value (pentium-m) for -mcpu= switch
```

Hai sempre compilato così? Posta emerge --info.

----------

## 102376

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 10 Mar 2007 18:50:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo "

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi aiglx alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde libg++ mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vesa vga"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

gcc --version

gcc (GCC) 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

[/code]

sempre compilato con questa

```

emerge -t --ask --update --deep world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-meta-3.5.5

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.5-r1

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/konqueror-3.5.5

[nomerge      ]    kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1

[ebuild     U ]     dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2 [2.1.22-r1]

[nomerge      ] app-office/krita-1.6.1

[ebuild     U ]  media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.0.5-r1 [6.3.0.5]

[nomerge      ] net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.31-r1

[ebuild     U ]  www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.2 [2.0.0.1] USE="-bindist%" LINGUAS="-af% -be%"

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-meta-3.5.5

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/libkonq-3.5.5

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r9 [3.5.5-r8]

[ebuild     U ]    net-dns/libidn-0.6.5-r1 [0.5.15] USE="-mono%"

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdeutils-meta-3.5.5

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdf-3.5.5

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r9 [3.5.5-r8]

[nomerge      ]    virtual/ghostscript-0

[nomerge      ]     app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54

[nomerge      ]      net-print/cups-1.2.6

[nomerge      ]       net-libs/gnutls-1.4.4-r1

[ebuild     U ]        app-crypt/opencdk-0.5.7 [0.5.5]

[nomerge      ] media-sound/bmpx-0.36.1

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.4

[nomerge      ]   media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.11

[ebuild     U ]    media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.12 [0.10.11]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/skype-1.3.0.53-r1 [1.2.0.18] USE="-cjk%"

[nomerge      ] net-im/skype-1.3.0.53-r1 [1.2.0.18] USE="-cjk%"

[ebuild  N    ]  virtual/libstdc++-3.3

[ebuild  NS   ]   sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1  USE="fortran nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla"

```

[code]

----------

## .:chrome:.

mi sembra chiaro che è skype che chiede gcc-3.3

----------

## Luca89

Skype è un pacchetto binario, quindi non è necessario gcc-3 per la compilazione ma basta il pacchetto di compatibilità (sys-libs/libstdc++-v3). Installa quello e il sistema non dovrà più richiedere gcc-3.3*.

----------

## lavish

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> complimenti per l'italiano. mi chiedo spesso cosa mai penserebbe una persona non italiana che si mettesse a leggere questo forum.

 

Non penso che questo sia il modo piu' corretto per far capire all'utente che il verbo usato per indicare un'azione eseguita con emerge sia "emergere".

Diventa stucchevole doverti riprendere per affermazioni del genere, perche' basterebbe veramente poco a togliere quella punta di acidita' che puo' infastidire gli altri   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## 102376

grazie a tutti o risolto.

scusa tanto se ho usato il verbo emergere in modo sbagliato.

la prossima volta chiedero' a te, prima di postare.

ma smettila

----------

## lavish

 *zocram wrote:*   

> scusa tanto se ho usato il verbo emergere in modo sbagliato.
> 
> la prossima volta chiedero' a te, prima di postare.
> 
> ma smettila

 

Non ho idea di cosa tu abbia capito, ma mi stavo riferendo a .:chrome:. nel post precedente.

In ogni caso, non e' assolutamente questo il modo di esprimersi!

Per favore non vorrei arrivare a dover chiudere l'ennesimo thread per attacchi personali.

----------

## djinnZ

Non è che skype attiva la use glibc-compat20? Quella richiede che ci sia il gcc-3. In tal caso dovresti aggiungere -glibc-compat20 prima di emergere il pacchetto di compatibilità, mi pare.

[OT]: Non per fare il rompiscatole (perchè lo sono)... se non ricordo male nella lingua italiana i barbarismi diventano invarianti quindi non si usa il plurale (è sbagliato scrivere "i files") ed i verbi non si coniugano. Anche perchè il verbo emergere non è la stessa cosa di to emerge. Entambe le dizioni sono sgrammaticate.

 :Twisted Evil:   :Cool:   non ho restistito  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lavish

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> [OT]: se non ricordo male nella lingua italiana i barbarismi diventano invarianti quindi non si usa il plurale (è sbagliato scrivere "i files") ed i verbi non si coniugano. Anche perchè il verbo emergere non è la stessa cosa di to emerge. Entambe le dizioni sono sgrammaticate.
> 
>    non ho restistito 

 

Infatti cio' e' corretto.

Se rileggi il mio post pero', noterai che non ho mai parlato di correttezza grammaticale, ma di "uso" comune  :Wink: 

----------

## sorchino

Ma dire "installare" e` cosi` tanto brutto?

Gli utenti debian dicono apitighettare? Quelli fedora dicono "ho yummato"?

Poi ok, tra emergere e "emergiare" almeno il primo non mi provoca conati di vomito, ma installare lo ritengo migliore.

----------

## lavish

Un pacchetto binario lo installi, un metapacchetto lo compili e poi lo installi, quindi fai un emerge  :Wink: 

Per questo il termine "installare" non e' molto usato... comunque ragazzi, siamo oltremisura Off Topic  :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

Non ho parole.  :Embarassed:   Mi riprometto che è l'ultima volta che provo a fare dello spirito (see.. vi piacerebbe  :Twisted Evil:  ).

Se proprio è un problema provate a chiedere delucidazioni qui.   :Question: 

Terminato il mio trolleggio quotidiano mi reimmergo sui libri.

----------

## lavish

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Se proprio è un problema provate a chiedere delucidazioni qui.  

 

Ci ho messo 2 ore a capire "qui dove"   :Laughing: 

 :Razz: 

----------

